# Military Member



## anytide

well hello !


----------



## Gramps

Thanks for your service Scuba and welcome!


----------



## Backwater

floridascuba said:


> Love fishing. 18 year member and no more transfers. Retire in a few years out of St Pete.


Great! You getting settled in over there? CG, right?


----------



## floridascuba

Yes. CG. Settled I. Just scouting areas. Finding them. But the live baiters here make it hard for artis.


----------



## sm20cf

Do you fly fish? Military man in St Pete myself and could use another fly fishing partner to trade bow time


----------



## floridascuba

I don't do as much I would like. Most of my friends don't fly fish. But I have a 3, 5, 8, and 12 wt. want a 10 weight but hard to justify it right now. And of course i didn't have a fly rod today on a solo trip and had reds tailing everywhere and not a boat in site.


----------



## floridascuba




----------



## sm20cf

floridascuba said:


>


Very nice! PM if you want to trade some bow time!


----------



## Dawhoo

Awesome, another new military member here in Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## floridascuba

Dawhoo said:


> Awesome, another new military member here in Ft Lauderdale.


Nice. I just left that area this past summer.


----------

